# Batteries Included!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently came across this interesting development







on Norfolk Southern's website: Battery- Electric 1500 HP Switcher #999 . I think the Battery-RC guys are gonna *REALLY *appreciate this one!







(And this from a guy who runs DCC!







). *Tom*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! Their track must get real dirty!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Wow! Their track must get real dirty!"

Nah John;

That thing is so heavy that it REALLY[/b] shines the rail heads.









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

They should cover the engine in photocells and make it solar powered while they're at it


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

opps duplicate post, darn slow internet!!


----------

